# New to Forum/Archery



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome to the forum


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome to the fun!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

* Texas Husker.*














.


----------



## Texas Husker (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Texas Husker (Feb 22, 2015)

Went to a local shop and I'm around 30.3 to 30.5 dl after a couple checks. Right around 76 inches wingspan. Said I should look for 29.5 to 30 inch bow. I plan on using a release if that changes things. Input?


----------



## Dtranetzke (Aug 18, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## I call it maize (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello from Nashville Tex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXBowhunter84 (Jun 30, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## JackWagon5000 (Sep 11, 2021)

Welcome from a Kansas Wildcat!


----------



## Srizzy (May 28, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## brandonmsmith9 (Sep 13, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## gilbert154 (Jan 4, 2022)

Welcome from MA!


----------



## DMC60 (Dec 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. Seems like a pretty good bunch of people here.


----------



## TheLlama (6 mo ago)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## MrMTB08 (6 mo ago)

Welcome fellow Texan


----------



## Brownkid_2000 (10 mo ago)

Welcome to the sport!


----------



## MrMTB08 (6 mo ago)

Brownkid_2000 said:


> Welcome to the sport!


Thanks


----------

